# S1: 48 or 51cm frame?



## tuccillo (Feb 22, 2010)

I am 5'5" tall with a 29" inseam, both in bare feet. Fit computers vary. A 51cm RS felt a little big. Anyone out there with an S1 with my height/inseam? Thanks so much.


----------



## dgbikes (Jun 24, 2008)

I loved the fit of my 51 SLC-SL (comparable to S1 geometry), I'm 5' 8.5" with 29.5" inseam. I'd say ride 'em both if you can...


----------



## rocket dog (Feb 7, 2008)

I have a 48 SLC 08 im 165CM (just under 5' 6") short stocky build
100MM stem. Fits great.


----------



## Fitzm (Nov 25, 2009)

tuccillo my height/inseam is about the same as yours and I have a Soloist (S1) - 51cm, 100mm stem. Given the chance I'd like to try a 48cm as I reckon it might be a better fit.

Oddly my Klein Quantum (2000) is a 54cm and that feels perfect.


----------



## tuccillo (Feb 22, 2010)

I have ridden a 54cm S1 and it felt pretty good. I have also been on a 51cm RS on a trainer. It felt a little big until the stem was swapped.



Fitzm said:


> tuccillo my height/inseam is about the same as yours and I have a Soloist (S1) - 51cm, 100mm stem. Given the chance I'd like to try a 48cm as I reckon it might be a better fit.
> 
> Oddly my Klein Quantum (2000) is a 54cm and that feels perfect.


----------



## Loraura (Jun 30, 2008)

I'm not sure, maybe it's not the S1, but I think the 48 comes with 650cc wheels. Just so you know to look at that if it matters to you.


----------



## tuccillo (Feb 22, 2010)

If I recall correctly, the 48cm RS has 650 wheels. The 48cm S1 has 700 wheels.



Loraura said:


> I'm not sure, maybe it's not the S1, but I think the 48 comes with 650cc wheels. Just so you know to look at that if it matters to you.


----------



## Fitzm (Nov 25, 2009)

tuccillo said:


> I have ridden a 54cm S1 and it felt pretty good. I have also been on a 51cm RS on a trainer. It felt a little big until the stem was swapped.


Yeh, I've been thinking about swapping the stem. MIght surprise you to hear LBS recommended a 51cm and a 100mm stem and they done the bike fit but I reckon a shorter stem will do the job. However, I'm not sure I wanna go back to the LBS as I'm not wholly impressed.

MIght take a punt at a 70mm and fit it myself


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

Fitzm said:


> Yeh, I've been thinking about swapping the stem. MIght surprise you to hear LBS recommended a 51cm and a 100mm stem and they done the bike fit but I reckon a shorter stem will do the job. However, I'm not sure I wanna go back to the LBS as I'm not wholly impressed.
> 
> MIght take a punt at a 70mm and fit it myself


if you need a 70mm stem on the 51, that should tell you something. unless your proportions are biased to being realllllyyy leggy, you should go w/ the 48 and a little longer stem. you would have very little weight on the front of the bike w/ that short of a stem, handling could be affected.


----------



## Fitzm (Nov 25, 2009)

cxwrench said:


> if you need a 70mm stem on the 51, that should tell you something. unless your proportions are biased to being realllllyyy leggy, you should go w/ the 48 and a little longer stem. you would have very little weight on the front of the bike w/ that short of a stem, handling could be affected.


Thx cxwrench. 70mm was a guess, I've not been measured. And as I already have my 51cm I'm not in any position to shell out for a 48cm. Plus my Soloist is in Anodized Black and I'd never get a new 48cm in Anodized Black they're as rare as hen's teeth.

As mentioned in a previous post my Klein Quantum is 54cm with a 90mm stem and it feels perfect. Maybe I just need to get used to the Soloist's more aggressive geometry. But I'll go to another LBS and ask them for an opinion :idea:


----------



## SROC3 (Jul 20, 2009)

I Have the same proportions as you and got a pro bike fit - 48 works great on my S1


----------



## sappie66 (Oct 28, 2009)

Yeah, as one poster mentioned, 70mm is a very very short stem, and way out of proportion. Go 48.

I am 5'5 with a 28 inseam, I tried both the 51 and 48 and 48 (SLC) was definitely the way to go for me. I have a 90mm stem. Much of the sizing is not just seat-tube length but overall cockpit measurements.

Another thing that affects proper fit is handlebar reach and drop. I.E. With a shorter reach bar, your stem could be longer. With a shorter drop bar, you won't need as many spacers under the stem.

So if your 51 is okay, but you feel stretched out, shorten your stem a bit (but not crazy short) and get a shorter reach bar.


----------

